# Just in Time 4 Sunday !



## sawhorseray (Sep 3, 2022)

The day after his wife disappeared in a kayaking accident, an Anchorage man answered his door to find two grim-faced Alaska State Troopers.

"We're sorry Mr. Wilkens, but we have some information about your wife," said one trooper...

"Tell me! Did you find her?" Wilkens shouted.

The troopers looked at each other. One said, "We have some bad news, some good news, and some really great news. Which do you want to hear first?"

Fearing the worst, an ashen Mr. Wilkens said, "Give me the bad news first."

The trooper said, "I'm sorry to tell you, sir, but this morning we found your wife's body in Kachemak Bay."

"Oh my God!" exclaimed Wilkens. Swallowing hard, he asked, "What's the good news?"

The trooper continued, "When we pulled her up, she had 12 twenty-five pound king crabs and 6 good-size Dungeness crabs clinging to her and we feel you are entitled to a share in the catch."

Stunned, Mr. Wilkens demanded, "If that's the good news, what's the great news?"

The trooper said, "We're going to pull her up again tomorrow."


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 3, 2022)

Great ones again Ray!  Excellent way to get ready for Sunday.  That first one is really hilarious.  Thanks my friend, enjoy the rest of Labor Day weekend.


----------



## mosparky (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs, Ray. Some epic stuff right there.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 4, 2022)

Good stuff . Lol .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 4, 2022)

Good stuff, Ray. This one was especially true for me this past week...


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 4, 2022)

All good ones RAY and thanks for sharing!

Keith


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 4, 2022)

Enjoyed them! Thanks!


----------



## tbern (Sep 4, 2022)

more good ones, thanks!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2022)

Good ones, Ray!!
I guess in Arizona the Hot Dogs can actually get cooked while skewered on the Antenna.

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 4, 2022)

Mom says no Grandma says yes.... Again you are hitting really close to home here


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 8, 2022)

I was laughing so hard at that first joke, I damn near peed myself.
Gary


----------



## millerbuilds (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks Ray!

- Jason


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm with 

 GaryHibbert
  ! Alot of good ones!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 9, 2022)

Can't say I can pick a best one they all were great.

Warren


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 9, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> The trooper said, "We're going to pull her up again tomorrow."


That's just sick....................but I'm a happy guy.  LMAO  

Thanks Ray


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 9, 2022)

SHR, The first joke and Lily Muensters pic made my day!


----------

